# Building above the street, post yours



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is building above the street a good solution?








http://manchesterhistory.net/architecture/1960/swanhouse.html

another example


Jamantu said:


> а чего про это все молчат?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

actually this is a building above the river, but it worths
by djole 13


djole13 said:


> *Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*
> 
> Renaissance revisited by ranssom, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I voted yes, why not :grass:


----------

